# Shrimp Question



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want a type of shrimp that is fry friendly and will eat algae, what type would one recommend?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am adding another post here, as I have yet one more shrimp Question. 

Claude, my chameleon shrimp, is starting to snap his claws at the various fish. Is it time I start getting him moved to a new tank? I plan on transfering him and some original tank water to a 4 gallon. I plan on getting it set up with logs and plants. Soon. I need to get it sorted out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Claude may have to go to a new home soon enough. His behaviors, and his claws say that he is ready to go on the hunt (or even defensive), and may pose a danger to your aquarium inhabitants, especially the smaller ones.

As for shrimp, there are many many species that are both fry friendly and algae eating. The most widely available ones are Cherry shrimp, and they do a marvelous job eating everything, and multiply fairly easily in the aquarium.
Check out http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimpspecies.html They have a good list and good pictures of freshwater shrimp and a fair chunk of information on each species there.


----------

